# NW43 WHAT ARE YOUR GO TO FAVS



## FULTONHOWARD202 (Jan 27, 2014)

FOUNDATION     MAKEUP FOREVER #173     MAC  NW43
  CONCEALER SECRET      CONCEALER #6     AND   MAC NW40
  BLUSH     NARS DOLCE VITA AND MAC STYLE
  PRIMER EYE    MAC GROUNDWORK
  LIP LINER PENCIL   MAC CORK
  BROWN EYE COLOR  MAC  WEDGE
  BROW PENCIL CLARINS RETRACTABLE BROW DEFINER 03
  CHEEK LUMINIZER   STILLA BRONZE SHIMMER
  EYE SHADOWS   VISEART BASIC 1 EYESHADOW PALETTE
  LIP GLOSS CLARINS COLOUR QUENCH LIP BALM   09
  POWDER  LAURA MERCIER TRANSLUCENT LOOSE SETTING POWDER AND MAC MINERALIZE SKINFINISH NATURAL   DARK
  MASCARA ?
  LIP STICK    MAC REBEL/RUBY WOO/
  SLEEK FACE CONTOUR KIT   MEDIUM
  BRONZER?


----------

